
Why is it so difficult to get this information in a user friendly way? - mister_bruce
I have been hearing parents scrolling through blog sites, excel lists, whatsapp groups and work slack group, all to find kids activities during quarantine.<p>I thought there must be another way, but seems there isn&#x27;t, yet.<p>So, in my spare time I created Rainy Day Kids (rainydaykids.co) -&gt; just launched on product hunt today, go check it out. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;rainy-day-kids<p>It&#x27;s a central location for parents to find the best resources for kids indoor activities and getting some very cool recommendations.<p>I really want to cut down the time it takes to find good activities that fit with what you&#x27;re kid needs.<p>Open question to HN -&gt; what would be the most useful way to filter through kids activities? Age? Subject? Education? Time? Material? Costs?<p>Let me know!
======
mister_bruce
Just launched the site on product hunt ->
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rainy-day-
kids](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rainy-day-kids). Check it out

